# Jos A Bank Signature Pants - Dilemma!



## Buddy0329 (Feb 16, 2009)

Stopped by a local JAB and picked up a few of these pants. Their Signature line seemed of much better quality than their Executive line. Should be nice pants for daily work wear - business casual for us, button-down shirt, no tie..

My dilemma:

I got suckered for opting in for some permanent crease solution that they were offering. It's only $8 and its made by applying a tiny bead silicone on the inside of the pant leg. I wavered at the time but ultimately gave my approval to salesperson to proceed with the treatment

https://www.josbank.com/Images/Catalog/travcrease-popup.gif

Should I be worried that this process could ruin and/or make an otherwise fine pair of trousers look unnatural? I'm sure if I called them tomorrow they could pull the option from the tailoring ticket....afterall they asked for a 2 week turn around to make the tailoring adjustments.

Or is the only harm in my pride when I sheepishly had to confirm to my wife after checkout when she asked if I fell for their 'travelercrease'? She saw a sign behind the register denoting the extra commission paid to salespeople for getting people like me to pay for it.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*JAB Signature trousers are 110s with a bit of stretch....*

material added. This material makes the Signature line hard to steam or press. I much prefer the Executive or Joseph trousers for less wrinkling and home steaming or pressing. These are super 100s. Try putting a pressing cloth over a Signature trouser crease, then pressing in the crease. You will wind up with a maze of wrinkles. This permanent crease may be an attempt to solve this problem.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

Sucker

Try to change it by all means but be prepared for them to say no or that you are too late.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Buddy0329 said:


> Stopped by a local JAB and picked up a few of these pants. Their Signature line seemed of much better quality than their Executive line. Should be nice pants for daily work wear - business casual for us, button-down shirt, no tie..
> 
> My dilemma:
> 
> ...


There is no extra commission for the traveller's crease. It simply increases one's IPT, and you get in trouble if you have a low percentage of traveler's creases per pants/suits sold. It isn't going to ruin your pants or make them look unnatural - no one will ever know but you.

And dfloyd... again... the signature pants/suits don't have any stretch material.


----------



## Buddy0329 (Feb 16, 2009)

brokencycle said:


> There is no extra commission for the traveller's crease. It simply increases one's IPT, and you get in trouble if you have a low percentage of traveler's creases per pants/suits sold. It isn't going to ruin your pants or make them look unnatural - no one will ever know but you.
> 
> And dfloyd... again... the signature pants/suits don't have any stretch material.


brokencycle,

It sounds like you are or have been a JAB employee? What can you tell me about this creasing process, Pro/Con? These trousers were puchased with the intent of being daily wear garments.

Much appreciated.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Buddy0329 said:


> brokencycle,
> 
> It sounds like you are or have been a JAB employee? What can you tell me about this creasing process, Pro/Con? These trousers were puchased with the intent of being daily wear garments.
> 
> Much appreciated.


I am currently.

If you like the sharp crease it is good. It will keep that crease in there and it will withstand cleanings and such.

If you don't particularly like it, then it isn't really necessary.

It isn't a replacement for not hanging your pants up properly obviously.

I would say this: try it and if you don't like it you're out $8 and you know for next time. It isn't going to look odd and the only thing anyone is going to notice is that your crease will be sharp.

I have it on a few pants, and I'm basically indifferent to it. I would strongly recommend not getting it on something like linen or cotton pants, because that would look funny to me.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

brokencycle said:


> I am currently.
> 
> If you like the sharp crease it is good. It will keep that crease in there and it will withstand cleanings and such.
> 
> ...


Which do you think is the best fit for a "robust" sort of a fellow? Signature, Executive or Joseph?


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

The signature is just a hair slimmer than the executive in the hips. The joseph is a bit trimmer, but not like RLBL.

The joseph pants are double pleated unlike the joseph suit which is single pleated pants.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

brokencycle said:


> The signature is just a hair slimmer than the executive in the hips. The joseph is a bit trimmer, but not like RLBL.
> 
> The joseph pants are double pleated unlike the joseph suit which is single pleated pants.


Sounds like the exec is the roomiest...


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Orsini said:


> Sounds like the exec is the roomiest...


Correct. typically it goes executive > signature > joesph in terms of roomiest to least roomy


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

brokencycle said:


> Correct. typically it goes executive > signature > joesph in terms of roomiest to least roomy


Thank you.


----------



## Buddy0329 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Disaster*

Went to pick up the trousers today. The crease was no big deal...a non-issue.

The problem was that the alterations left the pants too short and the waist had to be taken in about 1.25" on each pant. They were so short I thought I resembled Mr Bean.

The on-site tailor wanted to lengthen them by 1/2". I stressed that that was not enough. So they are going to lengthen them by 1" (for now at least). The manager on duty and the tailor did not want me to be concerned, but clearly I am.

These next set of alterations are supposed to be complete by tomorrow evening. They better fit right at that point.


----------



## cbender (Dec 5, 2007)

I had a similar experience with JAB hemming pants a few years ago. In the end, there was insufficient material to lengthen the pants properly so I bailed and they refunded my purchase price + alterations. 

Sadly, there was no getting back a fresh pair of unhemmed clearance priced pants. The lesson learned is now I take everything to my offsite tailor.


----------



## Buddy0329 (Feb 16, 2009)

Luckily they were able to save them. Trousers were taken in and lengthened to my standards.

I wore one of them today...I was surprised to see how easily they wrinkled.

Oh well. Maybe I'll try Brooks Bros next time.


----------



## missilemonger (Jul 5, 2012)

*It's the same thing?*

Anyone know the difference, if any, between the JAB Travler pleated tailored fit cotton pants on their regular website and the Factory Store Preformance pleated tailored fit cotton pants on their factory store website? The photos of the two items are identical. 
Thanks.


----------



## TheBarbaron (Oct 8, 2010)

Men's Weahouse uses the exact same Supercrease/TravelerCrease as JosABanks. At both companies it is definitely an upselling priority. At MW, the consultant receives a $1 bonus for each crease sold, and the tailors split $1 for every crease...creased. The process is generally effective at maintaining a sharper crease line; in rare cases, I've seen a bad batch that leaves odd stains or a weirdly prominent crease, but those are definitely the exception. I do still have it applied to most of my trousers. 

Of interest: if the crease is not to your taste, the silicone gel used to make it can be removed by hand (takes a moderate amount of time, but not difficult). 

TLDR: not at all a priority, but some people find it useful. Not the worst $8-10 you could spend.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

I have several pairs of JAB trousers with the $8.00 crease. Mine were ordered online and not suggested in a store. I opted for it, because of my rough work environment. With that said, it is a non-issue: the crease looks good and also looks natural. When cleaned, the pants look no better or no worse than trousers without the crease.

The BB stores I've been in do not have an on-site tailor, though at one, the salesman offered to press several shirts I was purchasing. Do any BB stores have tailors?


----------

